# Skeeter Pee stopped at 1.000



## patricksievert (Jun 29, 2013)

It's been a couple of weeks since I first racked into a carboy, and it's still bubbling, slowly. I put it on the back porch to warm it up today, hopefully that will get it to finish dry. Any other suggestions?


----------



## jamesngalveston (Jun 29, 2013)

did you add anything to it when you racked to carboy.


----------



## patricksievert (Jun 29, 2013)

jamesngalveston said:


> did you add anything to it when you racked to carboy.



Nope. But putting on the porch seems to be working. It's bubbling like crazy now that it's warm.


----------



## FTC Wines (Jun 30, 2013)

*WOW 2yr old S P*

Today I found a 3 L jug of 2 yr. old Skeeter Pee, my second batch, a lemon/lime one. (Ok we moved a few months ago,8 actually, & the winery is still a mess!) Well put it in the frig & it was wonderful!! My wife, mother in law, & I all thought it was much better than first made at say 45 days old. I've made at least 8, 5 gals batches, all good, BUT this 2 yr old SP was awesome! WHO says things don't improve with age. I know wine does, but didn't think Skeeter Pee would! Even at 10% abv it lasted very well. May have to put some Dragon Blood away for a year or two. Roy


----------



## jamesngalveston (Jun 30, 2013)

I wish i could,,,all my friends come over and ask if I have db fermenting, then ask when it will be done...
Policy...no bottle, no db....pure flat and simple.
I need 82 bottles now..and if i dont find them, I have to buy them.
I just have to much finishing at the same time...ugggh


----------

